# 50 inch Digital Camera Tripod for $6.99 plus free shipping on eBay



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks dan , sounds good !
and you sure do nice work .


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That looks just like the one I got at Walmart. I don't recall what I paid for it.

It works great for stills. I let my son use it for his digicam.

He said it's to sticky, or rough for panning.

He's been looking for a higher end tripod.

Even some of the high priced ones rotate kind of rough.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thamks for the heads up Dan.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I'll get four and put my router table on them. LOL Thanks Dan


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Dan.


----------

